# Psychiatrists and Psychologists



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm just wanting to know does a psychiatrist have better training for analysis than a psychologist? I'm talking about the non prescribing function they have. Would they be more "powerful" therapists than psychologists?
Thanks for any answers.


----------



## gaffer (May 17, 2008)

Are you trying to decide which to see?
In the past, I've seen then simultaneously. I'd go to psychologists on a more regular basis for therapy, and then periodically see a psychiatrist to adjust my meds. I think that's typically how it's done. 

I can't say if one or the other would be better at analyzing or diagnosing. But in my personal experience, I favor the psychologists opinion.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm also interested in this (I don't even know the difference, to be honest >_> ). When I had SA, I saw a psychiatrist. It was mostly just lots of talking and her giving me hints on what to do in certain situations. Also she gave me a CBT workbook.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for your reply gaffer. No it's not because I'm trying to decide which to see - I'm already seeing a clinical psychologist; I was just wondering which one has the greater power in helping; and I've wondered why don't doctors ever suggest a psychiatrist rather than a psychologist... maybe it's the cost involved and the psychologist is the more affordable one.
WhiteRaven thanks for your reply - it sounds great what the psychiatrist did - I really like therapists who give practical advice.


----------



## gaffer (May 17, 2008)

lilly, I don't personally put much stock in psychiatrists. I'd been prescribed meds from several psychiatrists as well as from my GP and it wasn't any different. It was simply trial and error with any medication written by any hand. 
It wasn't like the psychiatrists extra schooling in psychology over my GP's made some dramatic difference in their ability to help me. Actually, quite the opposite in one case.

I once waited months to see this "wonder" psychiatrist who prescribed me Lamictal. First off, I'm not bipolar nor do I have seizures. Don't ask me why he put me on that stuff. That was his first mistake. After a week of taking it, I had these insane impulses to scoop out my eyeballs with my fingers. :eek Seriously. It was very specific. Luckily, I'm not really insane, so I knew it was the drugs. I immediately called the psychiatrist and he saw me the next day. After explaining my crazy thoughts, he suggested to INCREASE the dosage!! I basically said, "F you", and quit that day. The urges stopped within a couple days.

So now I see psychologists for therapy, and whenever I get the crazy notion to try new meds, I just consult my GP while I'm seeing him for something else. Seems the most practical for the results.

This isn't to say my experience is typical. I'm sure there are awesome psychiatrists out there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A psychologist would be much better at therapy as that is their daily job, a psychiatrist's job it to prescribe meds on a pad of paper.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe in Australia it's different? There are psychiatrists who will counsel/give therapy minus medication - I'd never heard much about that function of a psychiatrist... even though it makes sense a "head doctor" would be able to give helpful adivce or analyse.
gaffer that psychiatrist you saw sounds like a hopeless case! Noca I would have thought they would try and counsel - just prescribing medicine seems so narrow and I can't see how they would feel great job satisfaction from only doing that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, their are some psychiatrists are trained for prescibing and counseling as the one Im seeing right now. Generally counseling would be better seen by a psychologist because of his training and experience, testing, etc.


----------

